# How Many times can you take Clomid?



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

I wonder if anyone can clear this up for me. I was told by my consultant that you are not allowed to take Clomid more than 6 times in this country. Does that mean 6 cycles (ie 6 months) or 6 actual 'go's' ie 6 lots of a few months? 

Thanks

Helen


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

hi helen

As i understand it i think the official guidelines are six cycles due to possible links with ovarian cancer. but my consultant and an endocrinologist i saw who first put me on metformin have both told me 12 cycles.

i actually took it for one cycle in 2001 prescribed by the endo and i ovulated on 50mg so god knows what's going on now!!! 

anyway fingers crossed six will be more than enough for you!! 

rosie
xxx


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

I was told by my consultant that you can only take it for a total of a year.

Love
Claire
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Helen

There appears to be lots of conflicting advice.

From the drug information I have read, if you dont respond within the first 3 cycles then its unlikely to work for you. That doesnt mean that you need to concieve, it means that it should help you to ovulate. Therefore if your hormone levels dont increase then maybe clomid isnt for you.

I have read that it should be a minimium of 3, up to a maximum of 6 months. But each clinic is different. I would expect that those girls who are on it for longer than 6 months are having an increase in hormone levels so it would make sense that they were kept on it.

Hope that makes sense!

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Iam taking clomid and its my 2nd cycle i was only given 3 months worth (3 cycles). Its surprising how many doctors are different. Iam getting a little worked up as i dont know wat is nxt for me. On my first cycle on clomid (50MG) blood test on day 21 showed i didn't ovulate. I got scan 2mor (22.03.06) to see how my follicles are this cycle of 100MG of clomid so fingers crossed.
GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL ON CLOMID HOPE IT WORKS FOR YOU!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've always been told by my GP and Con that you can have a maximum of 12 months Clomid - so 12 cycles I guess. But as has been said, each region is different and GP's/Con's all work to different guidelines.

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As far as I'm aware you can have up to a maximum of 12mths but I think they like you to have breaks at either 3mths and/or 6mths.

I ovulate naturally but took clomid to "boost" for 6mths, without a break.

I've read that if you've not ovulated after 3mths then its unlikely to work...but this is in relation to ovulation and not regards actually conceiving...so if you've taken it for 3mths & have ovulated but not conceived then there is a possibility it may still work which is why prescribed for longer.

But as already mentioned, I do think its down to the individual consultant & their views/process.

Take care
Natasha

*PS....just realised this original post is 2 & half years old !!!!!!*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*x_of_an_angel*

I've sent you a PM 

Good luck with your scan 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

my gynae last week told me i could have 6 more months, that would make 18 months in total.  however, he said you can take 12 months of it when its actually working, ie if you arent ovulating its not working so discount that month.  for the first 6 months i wasnt ovulating but now that i have the dose right i am and i'm having another 6 months to take me upto 12 months in total.

good luck x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there

I have been prescribed clomid as follows:

2004 - Clomid for 6 months followed by 6 month break (2 months at 50mg didnt O)
2005 - Clomid for 4 months, followed by 3 month break for PCOS testing (2 months at 50mg didnt O)
2006 - Clomid for 4 months then finished.

I could have taken it a total of 18 months (including the months i didnt ovulate on the drug at lower doses) but I would rather move onto something else, such as injectables, rather than spending more months on Clomid.

I have also read the same advice that if you arent ovulating after 3 months of clomid then its unlikely to work for you and you should move onto something else.

I was also advised by my consultant that the clomid cancer risk is linked to the number of times you ovulate/have ovulated, therefore, if like me you dont ovulate naturally, then taking the drug a bit longer is unlikely to increase your risk significantly.  Of course, this is just his opinion and he didnt supply me with evidence to back it up.  However, due to the length of waiting times to be seen for assisted conception I was happy to take the risk with the breaks in between to give my body a rest.  Incidentally, when I was then referred to my infertility consultant she agreed that I continue taking it.

Im sure this only confuses you even more, there is so much conflicting advice, it really does depend on who you are seen by.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

